# Wet-Kut™ loop backed disc



## Finish (Apr 25, 2013)

Looking for some feedback Wet-Kut™ the blue cloth backed abrasives sold as pole sander sheets and in rolls is used by many drywall finish contactors. If this product were offered with a loop backing for Porter Cable and and other 9" diameter tools would the product be well received? Thanks!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Since I never used it for that, I don't know. But we do accept samples. 

Have you compared it already against such as Joest? It's what I've used most of till now.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Never even heard of it!!
Probably because u cant get it over here!


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

VANMAN said:


> Never even heard of it!!
> Probably because u cant get it over here!


Same problem, first time I see the name...:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Abrasives-Drywall-Sheets/Johnson-WetKut-Drywall-Sandpaper.html all I could find on Wet-kut


----------



## BlackPlasterinh (Apr 18, 2013)

Used it in Boston... Wouldn't go out of my way looking for it !


----------



## ell (Jan 24, 2009)

*re:Wet-Kut*

I use the product alot, Wears real good ,no scratching ,If comparatibly priced and accessable I would definitly purchase it.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

No idea how it would fair on a PC set up but the sheets are the best I've ever used. Until discovering Trim-Tex pads on a Black Widow that is !


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> No idea how it would fair on a PC set up but the sheets are the best I've ever used. Until discovering Trim-Tex pads on a Black Widow that is !


Yea the black widow is a great sander!:thumbup:
And i broke out the pads Joe sent today and they r also geat!:thumbsup:


----------



## Finish (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks, the reason it works so well; Wet-Kut™ was engineered as an industrial abrasive. It uses a special adhesive system to prevent grain shedding and a pure cotton backing for tear resistance and flexibility. We also use a fused White Aluminum Oxide industrial grain which remains sharp after repeated use. Most people sell a product with Brown Aluminum Oxide to reduce cost. Send me you address and I'll send H&L sample discs...just tell me which grit(s)


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Finish said:


> Thanks, the reason it works so well; Wet-Kut™ was engineered as an industrial abrasive. It uses a special adhesive system to prevent grain shedding and a pure cotton backing for tear resistance and flexibility. We also use a fused White Aluminum Oxide industrial grain which remains sharp after repeated use. Most people sell a product with Brown Aluminum Oxide to reduce cost. Send me you address and I'll send H&L sample discs...just tell me which grit(s)


A question and an fyi: A # of people here use 220 grit. Got any of that as well as the 150 & 180 you messaged me about?


----------



## Finish (Apr 25, 2013)

*Grit Range Wet-Kut™*

We have material from 60 grit to 320, including 220 & 240.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Finish said:


> We have material from 60 grit to 320, including 220 & 240.


Thanks, Finish. Sounds like your PC grit sizes are the same as your sand pole grit sizes. 

If you haven't sent mine out yet, could you throw some higher grits in as well? Especially the 220?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great paper! Lasts a long time and doesn't scratch.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Abrasives-Drywall-Sheets/Johnson-WetKut-Drywall-Sandpaper.html all I could find on Wet-kut


http://www.johnsonabrasives.com/

No foam back paper????


----------



## Finish (Apr 25, 2013)

*Foam Backed Abrasive.*

We have been reviewing all available options for new products and our first grouping are hook & loop products to round out our line. Today I'm running our first test of hook & loop Screen-Kut™ to compete against products like Abranet™. 

I'm aware of the foam backed products but have not studied the market participation (% of overall use in $'s) compared to other products. I can certainly make foam backed abrasives, but the constraint is production volume. The coating line and process I use is cost effective at large run volumes. I think the Screen-Kut™ bonded to hook may be a very cost efficient product. 

Are foam backed sanding products are large percentage of products used?

Thanks.....


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Finish said:


> Today I'm running our first test of hook & loop Screen-Kut™ to compete against products like Abranet™.


Would be interesting to hear how that turns out, when you get things tweaked.


----------

